# 57 gallon Sulawesi Tank



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

For some reason, the inside of the cabinet looks complicated. Cant wait to see the result.


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

Yea I need to go buy some onyx sand, black flourite, and small lava rock. Going to use the lava rock as a foundation for the seiryu mountain I'm going to put in that empty spot.

I'm getting a ph controller for CO2. It looks complicated cause its just temp wiring right now. notice the black power strip is empty =). 

So while you guys wait for me to buy the substrate. Here are bonus picture of my 120 gallon. Enjoy 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

Just ordered 45 pounds of onyx sand. Also added a piece of drift wood laying around dont know if I should keep it or not

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank and pics.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The 120 looks good, that Arowana is looking very healthy. Looks like a very nice start on the 57 and the cabinet should look very organized when you get all the equipment in place.


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

Yea I had that arrowana for 8 years. LOL since it was a baby as big as my pinky

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

I think you should keep the driftwood. That's a really nice piece.


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

Bored. I just ordered 20 tropica 049 for the sand area. And some Ug for the right side where the seiryu stone is. Also got some rose moss I will be adding at the cliff area between the onyx and pool filter sand. 

Tomorrow I will be picking up 15 pound of lava rock to build a structure so when i make the mountain with onyx sand and seiryu stone. It won't settle and flatten out.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

first layer of sand







Layer of lava rock for support







More sand







More rock







sand and seiryu stone





















Ready for some emmersed and submersed start LOL

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

nice , i like the layout , which one is the final pic ?


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

final pic is hte one with the water in it. I will be picking up some plants today.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

wow really feelin it, love the submersed and ermersed start lol but that might be tough to do simultaneously


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

sad the guy that was suppose to sell me UG flaked out on me. Rose moss did come in the mail though.


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

I did add a Crinum onion plant and 20+ tropica 049. And also 8 seachem root tabs. Around the tropica 049

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## ineedfire (Jun 17, 2012)

Love that scape!! Tagging along


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

jsut ordered a 6x6 UG from a different source. 


My plan is:
grow everything submersed (since all the plants i am buying were grown sumersed, might as well keep them submersed) and lowering my ph to 7. I will keep ph at 7 for about a month to allow the UG to root and start growing. Once the UG settle in i will slowly increase the water ph by not doing water change. Since i have coral chips and seiryu stone that will increase ph over time. my goal is to get the UG to acclimate to 7.8 ph.

BTW, i will also be feeding the UG bacteria using syringe and brownish bateria water from my filter from other tank. =)


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

The middle spot is saved for co2 tank. Filter, auto top off, and controller is all hooked up.








Filled tank up to start cycling the tank.







Side view







drift wood shot








Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

wow this is a great project.


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

tested water parameter,

ph 8.2
gh 6
kh 5

guess i gotta do a 25% ro/di water change tomorrow bring it down a bit.

BTW guppies what is your water parameter for your cardinal. PMed you on the club forum for pick up on saterday. hopefully no one beat my pm


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

picking up 10 cardinal shrimp on sunday and just ordered 10 downoi being shippind tomorrow =)


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

togified said:


> tested water parameter,
> 
> ph 8.2
> gh 6
> ...


The parameters look fine to me, don't need to bring it down, what is your tds?


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

tds is 225


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I thought the driftwood looked better in the position you had it in the first few pictures.


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks JEremy I moved the wood down a bit (BTW the filter on the right side of the tank is temporary. trying to build soem bacteria colony in the filter for my GF new 9 gallon finnex starfire glass tank)







Added some mini pellia and forgot what that pennywort looking plant is called







added a bunch of MTS and 6 oto







Got my UG and acclimateing it to 8.0 ph XD wish me luck







Also made back up UG just in case

Emmersed in peat moss







In my 10g 7 ph snowball breeder tank








Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

Brought the wood down even more. How is it now? 

Btw I also just preordered finnex 36 inch high output 7k led to bring this tank to a medium lighted tank.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

how do you get your water to ph 8.2, gh 6, kh 5?


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

I did 75% tap 25% ro and coral chip + seiryu stone 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

do you use the coral chip in the filter?


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

No i mixed it in the filter sand


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

=( cardinal shrimp failed today. Gotta wait till next sunday to pick up the shrimps.

One extra week to get the water stable for the shrimp i guess. 

On another note my UG doing pretty good. Tested the water in the breeder tank. The UG is now fully in 8 ph. I will leave it acclimating in the tank breeder for another day before planting it into the tank. 









Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry for no update been super busy.

My mts snails ate my Ug. So that was a fail. 

I found a better looking cliff rock and did a little rescaping. The new rock is ryuoh stone not seiryu. Coulnt find any good looking seiryu.

Finaly got my cardinal. Drip acclimate for an hour and now its in my tank

Also added some Cholla wood in the back


Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

Cleaned out my Filter and then next thing i know there is huge hydra flying out of it into my tank. Bought the filter used. Luckily i got some dog dewormer. Used it last night. This morning looks like the hydra shrivled up. used about .4 gram for 57 gallon. 

Also lost 1 cardinal shrimp =( probably due to stress from cleaning the tank.


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry its my bday tomorrow so i've been really busy. Here are some pictures.

I changed soem rock set up. I broke an ugly piece of seiryu stone and made it look a bit better then original.








My finnex 7000k 36'' LED came on thursday.

My light schedule:
2x Marine double bright 3pm-11pm 8 hours
Finnex 4pm-9pm 5 hours
aquaticlife blue led 6pm-1am 7 hours









This is what it looks like with the Finnex lights added.








Here are my plants pictures.

Downoi are growing new leaves. havn't seen any sign of melting except for the leaves that were buried under the sand are falling off.








hydrocolyt? the old leaves are melting away. But i do see 3-4 new small leave sprouting.








Crinum calamistratum grew 2 new leaves. the older leaves are almost all melted away.








S. Repens. are turning lighter green and some yellowish. But there is new leaves growing out. Dunno what this means hopefully they can bounce back. Does anyone know what does lighter color green leaves for s repens mean? What nutrients are they missing?








dwarf water lettuce is propagating itself.








mini pellia shows sign of growing yesterday. Some of the tip are bright green.








i got 3 fatality on cardinal shrimp so far =(

2 died from dewarmer. but all the hydra are gone.
1 died from jumping into my overflow and got stuck on my filter sponge. i ordered some 60x60 ss mesh to do some shrimp guard for my overflow. Should receive shipment next week.

7 cardinal left. I can visually see 5 grazing and hiding in there usual places. 2 are MIA cant find them.


----------



## togified (Apr 24, 2012)

updated full tank shot









Added some SS mesh to the overflow.









Added some HC i had laying around









I have this large seiryu stone with a large crevice in the middle. Anyone have any suggestion on what type of plant i should put in there? I want something that will attach itself to the rock and can survive in 80 degree F and tds 250. I was thinking of some nana petite anubias.


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome layout. I love sulawesi shimps.


----------

